# Authentifizierung mit Squid



## Sinac (5. Januar 2005)

Hi @all!

habe mal ein paar Fragen zur Authentifizierung von Squid:
Kann ich die Authentifizierung nur über einen externen Prozess wie Samba oder LDAP vornehmen oder auch aus Klartextdateien?
Ist es ansonsten sinnvoll den Zugriff anhand von IP-Adressen mit ACLs zu machen?
Problem ist Folgendes:
Ich habe ein WLan in dem alle User über einen Squid Proxy Server ins Internet gehen
dürfen, aber sich dazu Anmelden müssen. Die User können zentral über ein PHP-Frontend verwaltet werden, da sie sich vorher anmelden müssen und auch nur für
einen bestimmten Zeitraum zugriff haben sollen. Das sich jeder User nur einmal anmelden kann sollte ja mit den ACLs hinzubekommen sein, aber ich weiß noch nicht wie ich die Anmeldung realisiere. Über das Front-End kann ich die Daten ja beliebig verarbeiten, also meinetwegen in eine Datenbank, in Samba, mit Linux-User oder halt in Dateien.

Jemand ein paar Tips dazu?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

